# Another 2020 Election Fraud Case Thrown Out Of Court



## Dana7360 (Oct 14, 2021)

This one is in Georgia.

It's thrown out of court for lack of standing because of lack evidence of fraud. After three ballot counts and multiple investigations there was no fraud found. There were no counterfeit ballots and no "pristine" ballots.

How many cases does this make? I know it's over 60.

How many of the cases has trump won? ZERO.









						Georgia ballot inspection case dismissed after no fraud found
					

A judge dismissed a lawsuit Wednesday that had sought to inspect Georgia absentee ballots for signs of fraud. The ruling came a day after election investigators told the judge they were unable to find any counterfeit ballots.




					www.ajc.com


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 14, 2021)

Activist judge


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 14, 2021)

Dana7360 said:


> This one is in Georgia.
> 
> It's thrown out of court for lack of standing because of lack evidence of fraud. After three ballot counts and multiple investigations there was no fraud found. There were no counterfeit ballots and no "pristine" ballots.
> 
> ...


The MAGA jihadis don't care.  Like zombies, they'll just keep going, no matter what.  This could happen a thousand times.

They've made a mockery of the electoral system on which our country is based, while claiming to love America.


----------



## john doe 101 (Oct 14, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Activist judge


You'll always have some bullshit excuse.


----------



## john doe 101 (Oct 14, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> The MAGA jihadis don't care.  Like zombies, they'll just keep going, no matter what.  This could happen a thousand times.
> 
> They've made a mockery of the electoral system on which our country is based, while claiming to love America.


Agreed.  That's what makes them traitors.


----------



## White 6 (Oct 14, 2021)

Dana7360 said:


> This one is in Georgia.
> 
> It's thrown out of court for lack of standing because of lack evidence of fraud. After three ballot counts and multiple investigations there was no fraud found. There were no counterfeit ballots and no "pristine" ballots.
> 
> ...


It was 62 before January 6th trumpian insurrection.  When I saw your thread, I was going to try to nab you to find out, as I have go mow the lawn and trim the hedges before it rains tomorrow.


----------



## Dana7360 (Oct 14, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> The MAGA jihadis don't care.  Like zombies, they'll just keep going, no matter what.  This could happen a thousand times.
> 
> They've made a mockery of the electoral system on which our country is based, while claiming to love America.




They are also making a mockery of our judicial system.

They haven't won even one of their cases. 

This should have ended months ago.


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 14, 2021)

Standing is a separate threshold issue that must be established before there can be any consideration of evidence. Every lawyer, except for lawyers in Texas and Georgia apparently, knows that you can't get a foot in the courtroom door unless you show standing. It's interesting that the judge did consider the evidence presented. Good for him!


----------



## Stann (Oct 14, 2021)

Dana7360 said:


> This one is in Georgia.
> 
> It's thrown out of court for lack of standing because of lack evidence of fraud. After three ballot counts and multiple investigations there was no fraud found. There were no counterfeit ballots and no "pristine" ballots.
> 
> ...


The truth comes through, lies do not. trump is finished for good now. Even the biggest idiot understands a liar is not to be trusted.


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 14, 2021)

Stann said:


> The truth comes through, lies do not. trump is finished for good now. Even the biggest idiot understands a liar is not to be trusted.



I hope you're right, but there seems to be a fairly large segment of the population that will believe anything that comes out of his mouth.


----------



## Stann (Oct 14, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Activist judge


The writing is on the wall, wake up already. Any judge would have thrown this s*** out. Several trump nominated himself have thrown his cases out. There's no truth to it. None,nada. You can't be that much of an idiot.


----------



## Stann (Oct 14, 2021)

Lysistrata said:


> I hope you're right, but there seems to be a fairly large segment of the population that will believe anything that comes out of his mouth.


trump has had a whole lifetime of telling lies. He's an expert at it and unfortunately he's a manipulator of the simple-minded.


----------



## Stann (Oct 14, 2021)

Lysistrata said:


> I hope you're right, but there seems to be a fairly large segment of the population that will believe anything that comes out of his mouth.


Also wanted to add, trump's following is becoming less and less, he now has less than a third of the Republicans backing him. I hope they're strong enough to back another candidate and put this idiotic fire out once and for all.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 14, 2021)

Dana7360 said:


> This one is in Georgia.
> 
> It's thrown out of court for lack of standing because of lack evidence of fraud. After three ballot counts and multiple investigations there was no fraud found. There were no counterfeit ballots and no "pristine" ballots.
> 
> ...


Judge’s family was threatened my take. He was told throw it out or else.


----------



## Dana7360 (Oct 14, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Judge’s family was threatened my take. He was told throw it out or else.




That's a very interesting delusion.

It's not reality but if it makes you feel better go for it.

You do a very strange job of avoiding reality. 

Carry on.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 14, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Judge’s family was threatened my take. He was told throw it out or else.


I love how you tards feel no compunction about manufacturing bullshit on the fly.

"Throw out the case or we will shoot  you with the Jewish Space Laser™".


----------



## Stann (Oct 14, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Judge’s family was threatened my take. He was told throw it out or else.


You are totally sick. trump was the only one who dared to do things like that and you're trying to blame that on Biden. Biden has character. Biden is honest. Biden is a much greater, bigger man. Biden admits when he makes mistakes, and acknowledges his losses both political and personal. Biden is an open book. trump wouldn't even admit that he paid University of Pennsylvania for his diploma in business. He has no business ethics, or most business have business plans and agendas, trump has lies and schemes trump never grew up, he's a psychopath, a very sick child,spoiled rotten child.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 14, 2021)

Dana7360 said:


> This one is in Georgia.
> 
> It's thrown out of court for lack of standing because of lack evidence of fraud. After three ballot counts and multiple investigations there was no fraud found. There were no counterfeit ballots and no "pristine" ballots.
> 
> ...


It’s not about winning cases, of course.

It’s about undermining confidence in the political process and destroying our democratic institutions.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 14, 2021)

Stann said:


> You are totally sick. trump was the only one who dared to do things like that and you're trying to blame that on Biden. Biden has character. Biden is honest. Biden is a much greater, bigger man. Biden admits when he makes mistakes, and acknowledges his losses both political and personal. Biden is an open book. trump wouldn't even admit that he paid University of Pennsylvania for his diploma in business. He has no business ethics, or most business have business plans and agendas, trump has lies and schemes trump never grew up, he's a psychopath, a very sick child,spoiled rotten child.


Yeah, ships sit in the ocean off shore no supplies on land and now service is being taken out. Yeah judges are all being threatened. It’s the only way to be xiden the criminal! Judicial will do nothing as a result


----------



## Dana7360 (Oct 14, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> It’s not about winning cases, of course.
> 
> It’s about undermining confidence in the political process and destroying our democratic institutions.




It only undermines the elections in the eyes of trump crazy people.

Hopefully they will stop voting. It's the best thing they can do for our nation. 

Those of us who know the election was valid don't believe any of the garbage they spew. It doesn't undermine our faith in our elections.

Any person with more than one working brain cell can look at all the cases they brought to court, then look at the fact that they lost every single one of them and logically see that the claims are totally garbage.


----------



## Stann (Oct 14, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Yeah, ships sit in the ocean off shore no supplies on land and now service is being taken out. Yeah judges are all being threatened. It’s the only way to be xiden the criminal! Judicial will do nothing as a result


The supply chain problems have been developing over the past 10 years. To my knowledge the only judges that were threatened were threatened by trump. Who hasn't he threatened. All these things would indicate that trump is the criminal. Practically everybody in the world knows these facts, sorry to be you. Maybe you'd like to be behind bars with trump and hold his hand he spoiled a little bastard.


----------



## Stann (Oct 14, 2021)

Dana7360 said:


> It only undermines the elections in the eyes of trump crazy people.
> 
> Hopefully they will stop voting. It's the best thing they can do for our nation.
> 
> ...


Everything you said is correct, but trump has damaged the country immensely.


----------



## Peace (Oct 14, 2021)

Dana7360 said:


> It only undermines the elections in the eyes of trump crazy people.
> 
> Hopefully they will stop voting. It's the best thing they can do for our nation.
> 
> ...


Anyone that says people should stop voting is more of a threat to our Republic than those that think the election was stolen.

The election was never stolen and Trump throws this fit whenever he loses, so remember that.

As for lawsuits, well let’em keep on suing  until they go broke because in the end they will lose every time because Biden won and there is no doubt in my mind…


----------



## Stann (Oct 14, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Judge’s family was threatened my take. He was told throw it out or else.                           If the judges family was threatened at all, it would have been threatened by criminal trump to do the exact opposite. Thankfully trump's power is almost gone and once he's in prison even his last few foolish followers will give up on him and finally admit they were wrong all along.


----------



## Dana7360 (Oct 14, 2021)

Stann said:


> Everything you said is correct, but trump has damaged the country immensely.




Yes in 6 short years trump has done a lot of damage.

Not just when he was president.

From the minute he came down that escalator stair in 2015 and started his campaign he has been doing a lot of damage to our nation.

The only questions are, how long are we going to put up with it and how long it will take to undo his damage.


----------



## Stann (Oct 14, 2021)

Dana7360 said:


> Yes in 6 short years trump has done a lot of damage.
> 
> Not just when he was president.
> 
> ...


For all his crimes, I hope he spends the rest of his life in jail. That may well be an institution further criminally insane.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 14, 2021)

Stann said:


> The supply chain problems have been developing over the past 10 years. To my knowledge the only judges that were threatened were threatened by trump. Who hasn't he threatened. All these things would indicate that trump is the criminal. Practically everybody in the world knows these facts, sorry to be you. Maybe you'd like to be behind bars with trump and hold his hand he spoiled a little bastard.


Yeah, yeah, nice projecting!!!! It started under Trump, you and elitist needed him gone. Impeachment immediately, continued through setting up pandemic shut down the country, intimidating judges to steal an election demofks knew they’d lose, stop supply chain, mandate to stop services all laid out! I figured it out!!!!!


----------



## Stann (Oct 14, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Yeah, yeah, nice projecting!!!! It started under Trump, you and elitist needed him gone. Impeachment immediately, continued through setting up pandemic shut down the country, intimidating judges to steal an election demofks knew they’d lose, stop supply chain, mandate to stop services all laid out! I figured it out!!!!!


You are a psycho just like your Little tin god trump. Try to have a nice night, you gave me a real good laugh there.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 14, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Judge’s family was threatened my take. He was told throw it out or else.



And you have absolutely no evidence for that either.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 14, 2021)

Dana7360 said:


> This one is in Georgia.
> 
> It's thrown out of court for lack of standing because of lack evidence of fraud. After three ballot counts and multiple investigations there was no fraud found. There were no counterfeit ballots and no "pristine" ballots.
> 
> ...


Another win for the good guys.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 14, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Yeah, yeah, nice projecting!!!! It started under Trump, you and elitist needed him gone. Impeachment immediately, continued through setting up pandemic shut down the country, intimidating judges to steal an election demofks knew they’d lose, stop supply chain, mandate to stop services all laid out! I figured it out!!!!!


Any arrests yet?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 14, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> And you have absolutely no evidence for that either.


Are you saying trump wasn’t impeached twice? Supplies aren’t waiting in the ocean, pilots didn’t vaccinate and were sent home to strand passengers, no fake pandemic, every judge threw out every fraud charge for lack of evidence? You’re psychotic


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 14, 2021)

Dana7360 said:


> Those of us who know the election was valid don't believe any of the garbage they spew. It doesn't undermine our faith in our elections.


True.

But most voters are apolitical – they’re independent voters who pay little attention to politics until shortly before a given election.

And most are sick of politics, have contempt for politicians and our political leaders, and believe the political process is broken or pointless – often both.

The endless lies and rhetoric from the right about non-existent ‘fraud’ and ‘stolen’ elections further erodes confidence in our democratic institutions and alienates such voters from the political process, causing many to abandon political participation altogether – to the benefit of Republicans, facilitating Republican minority rule.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 14, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Are you saying trump wasn’t impeached twice?



No.  I'm saying that you have absolutely no evidence that the judge's family was threatened.

It was pretty easy to understand.  You're just retarded.


----------



## Stann (Oct 14, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Are you saying trump wasn’t impeached twice? Supplies aren’t waiting in the ocean, pilots didn’t vaccinate and were sent home to strand passengers, no fake pandemic, every judge threw out every fraud charge for lack of evidence? You’re psychotic


----------



## Stann (Oct 14, 2021)

You keep saying this s*** but nothing to back it up, you're a bad imitation of trump. Nobody believes him either.


----------



## Stann (Oct 14, 2021)

Stann said:


> You keep saying this s*** but nothing to back it up, you're a bad imitation of trump. Nobody believes him either.


You keep mentioning the supply chain problem. Remember a few years ago when the Suez canal got blocked and it stopped all these container ships from moving through it and they backed up and backed up. Well this problem started before then. That's a business problem. Presidents seldom get too involved with international business other than promoting it. But the bottom line in all of this, 1. The economic upheaval of the pandemic made things even worse. 2. Resulting in a shortage of workers 3. Compounding and already over stressed system. Plus the number of the shipping containers reached up astronomical number of 20 million, all these factors affected and already overstressed transportation system. Where do you want to bet Republicans aren't going to back the infrastructure bill that the Democrats are trying to push. Now you understand why these bills are necessary. For further info. Go to The Atlantic>p... Americans Have No Idea What The Supply Chain Really Is-the Atlantic Sept 1, 2021


----------



## jc456 (Oct 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> No.  I'm saying that you have absolutely no evidence that the judge's family was threatened.
> 
> It was pretty easy to understand.  You're just retarded.


yeah because they stand on the corner and say,  they threatened me!!!!!  hahahaahahahahahaha.  I can draw a conclusion based on behavior.  I supposed you don't think jury tampering doesn't exist.  Right?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 15, 2021)

Stann said:


> You keep mentioning the supply chain problem. Remember a few years ago when the Suez canal got blocked and it stopped all these container ships from moving through it and they backed up and backed up. Well this problem started before then. That's a business problem. Presidents seldom get too involved with international business other than promoting it. But the bottom line in all of this, 1. The economic upheaval of the pandemic made things even worse. 2. Resulting in a shortage of workers 3. Compounding and already over stressed system. Plus the number of the shipping containers reached up astronomical number of 20 million, all these factors affected and already overstressed transportation system. Where do you want to bet Republicans aren't going to back the infrastructure bill that the Democrats are trying to push. Now you understand why these bills are necessary. For further info. Go to The Atlantic>p... Americans Have No Idea What The Supply Chain Really Is-the Atlantic Sept 1, 2021


that Suez canal incident was intentional.  how it was stuck wasn't logical for moving through locks.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 15, 2021)

Stann said:


> You keep saying this s*** but nothing to back it up, you're a bad imitation of trump. Nobody believes him either.


see post #38.


----------



## Stann (Oct 15, 2021)

jc456 said:


> see post #38.


It was all over the news when trump tried to force all this garbage down elected officials throats and they publicly refused. trump tries to be very intimidating, he is not he is just a fool. Quit trying to be like him. Saying s*** doesn't make it real.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 15, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> The MAGA jihadis don't care.  Like zombies, they'll just keep going, no matter what.  This could happen a thousand times.
> 
> They've made a mockery of the electoral system on which our country is based, while claiming to love America.


Dont worry, Biden has 4 years to fix the election system so that people have faith in it once again. Seeing how important this issue is to the entire nation, Biden will fix it, wont he?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 15, 2021)

jc456 said:


> yeah because they stand on the corner and say,  they threatened me!!!!!  hahahaahahahahahaha.  I can draw a conclusion based on behavior.



Despite a complete lack of evidence.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Despite a complete lack of evidence.


Certainly, it’s common sense. Judges who ignore the constitution must be doing so for either money or intimidation. Like jury tampering!  It’s actually simple


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 15, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Certainly, it’s common sense.



Right.  A judge who disagrees with a mentally retarded person must be because his family was threatened even though there's absolutely no evidence for that.

I'm sure that's common sense to mentally retarded people.  But the rest of us need actual evidence for the thing you claim.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Right.  A judge who disagrees with a mentally retarded person must be because his family was threatened even though there's absolutely no evidence for that.
> 
> I'm sure that's common sense to mentally retarded people.  But the rest of us need actual evidence for the thing you claim.


So you're saying the person that witnessed the fraud lied.  The judge wouldn't even listen to the case to determine that.  Unconstitutional.  Sorry fella.  judicial tampering  happening country wide. I'm yelling it outloud now, I'm done with the attempted take over of my country by other country elitists.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 15, 2021)

jc456 said:


> So you're saying the person that witnessed the fraud lied.



I’m saying that you have absolutely no evidence that the judge’s family was threatened.  

I already explained this to you, retard.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 15, 2021)

Godboy said:


> Dont worry, Biden has 4 years to fix the election system so that people have faith in it once again. Seeing how important this issue is to the entire nation, Biden will fix it, wont he?



I don’t think it matters much. 

Regardless of what does or doesn’t happen with the election system, we’re going to have a third of the country whining like crybabies when their candidate loses.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> I’m saying that you have absolutely no evidence that the judge’s family was threatened.
> 
> I already explained this to you, retard.


Then why did 100% of them throw those cases out for the same reason? Common sense you don’t have!


----------



## jc456 (Oct 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> I don’t think it matters much.
> 
> Regardless of what does or doesn’t happen with the election system, we’re going to have a third of the country whining like crybabies when their candidate loses.


The real demofk whiners cheat they really whine!!


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 15, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Then why did 100% of them throw those cases out for the same reason? Common sense you don’t have!



Common sense is that you would need evidence to back up your claim. You have none. 

You’re retarded.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 15, 2021)

jc456 said:


> The real demofk whiners cheat they really whine!!



“WAAAAHHHHH THEY CHEATED!”

Thanks for proving my point, crybaby.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 15, 2021)

Dana7360 said:


> This one is in Georgia.
> 
> It's thrown out of court for lack of standing because of lack evidence of fraud. After three ballot counts and multiple investigations there was no fraud found. There were no counterfeit ballots and no "pristine" ballots.
> 
> ...


now look at that. the courts, swamped with idiotic frivolous lawsuits about the imagined steal, go an extra round, and, despite the lawsuit not even clearing one of the first hurdles [standing], go the extra mile, and consider the "evidence", and then deliver a total smackdown. 

what do trumptards learn from this? 

activist judge, no evidence heard, lol


----------



## Godboy (Oct 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> I don’t think it matters much.
> 
> Regardless of what does or doesn’t happen with the election system, we’re going to have a third of the country whining like crybabies when their candidate loses.


Hopefully we only end up with crybabies. It would be disastrous if democrats start burning down cities again.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 15, 2021)

Godboy said:


> Hopefully we only end up with crybabies. It would be disastrous if democrats start burning down cities again.



Yea or if Republicans storm the Capitol and attack police officers again. 

We’re a nation of idiots and sore losers. Both sides. 

Doesn’t matter what we change with the process.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Common sense is that you would need evidence to back up your claim. You have none.
> 
> You’re retarded.


Can’t take ballots from the precinct, need a court order!! Derp


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 15, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Can’t take ballots from the precinct, need a court order!! Derp



Can’t make up claims without supporting evidence. Derp!

Where’s your evidence that the judge’s family was threatened?  Still waiting. You have nothing, retard.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Can’t make up claims without supporting evidence. Derp!
> 
> Where’s your evidence that the judge’s family was threatened?  Still waiting. You have nothing, retard.


that dweeb is not worth more than one post slapping his idiocy down.


----------



## Clipper (Oct 15, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Judge’s family was threatened my take. He was told throw it out or else.


Ever since Trump was elected every MAGA nut has crawled out of the woodwork. Before Trump ran I never knew that there was this many gullible jackasses on the loose, including you.

Trump & his big lie proves that you Bozos will believe anything.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 15, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> You'll always have some bullshit excuse.


Look who's talking.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 15, 2021)

Clipper said:


> Ever since Trump was elected every MAGA nut has crawled out of the woodwork. Before Trump ran I never knew that there was this many gullible jackasses on the loose, including you.
> 
> Trump & his big lie proves that you Bozos will believe anything.


yeah, Trump inspired a lot of repressed twats to chimp out. awesome legacy.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 15, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> yeah, Trump inspired a lot of repressed twats to chimp out. awesome legacy.


While Biden turned people into to traitors who condone murder and political witch hunts. They support intimidation and coercion of American citizens. Fact.


----------



## Clipper (Oct 15, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> While Biden turned people into to traitors who condone murder and political witch hunts. They support intimidation and coercion of American citizens. Fact.


Another one out of the woodwork.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Yea or if Republicans storm the Capitol and attack police officers again.
> 
> We’re a nation of idiots and sore losers. Both sides.
> 
> Doesn’t matter what we change with the process.


It would be awesome if we only had one mini riot with little property damage, and NO damage to local businesses. No murders either, unless you want to count Babbit.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 15, 2021)

Clipper said:


> Another one out of the woodwork.


I am not the one pushing the conspiracy theory that there was no fraud, am I?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 15, 2021)

Godboy said:


> It would be awesome if we only had one mini riot with little property damage, and NO damage to local businesses. No murders either, unless you want to count Babbit.



It would be awesome if people would just accept that you win some and lose some instead of throwing a hissy fit and attacking our police and elected officials.

But no. Instead of a nation of responsible adults, we have a bunch of crybabies who are going to cry fraud regardless of the circumstances and are even willing to get themselves killed over their stupid beliefs.


----------



## john doe 101 (Oct 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> It would be awesome if people would just accept that you win some and lose some instead of throwing a hissy fit and attacking our police and elected officials.


But, but, but.....I saw some guy walk out of a room with a box with stuff in it.  It's on video!  Trump won!


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> It would be awesome if people would just accept that you win some and lose some instead of throwing a hissy fit and attacking our police and elected officials.


That was only back before half of our populace was "at war" with "evil", back when we were exceptional.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> It would be awesome if people would just accept that you win some and lose some instead of throwing a hissy fit and attacking our police and elected officials.


People are not about to let a lie be turned into the truth. They have every right to challenge an election with so many questions unanswered. You should be supporting them.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 15, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> People are not about to let a lie be turned into the truth. They have every right to challenge an election with so many questions unanswered. You should be supporting them.



See Godboy.  Like this idiot. 

It doesn’t matter what anyone tells this idiot. He’s going to keep throwing his hissy fit because he lost. It doesn’t matter what happens with the election process. Nothing is going to change his mind that he was robbed. 

I guarantee he’s going to do the exact same thing the next time his guy loses the election. 

We’re a nation of crybaby sore losers. Just like this guy.


----------



## Faun (Oct 15, 2021)

Stann said:


> The truth comes through, lies do not. trump is finished for good now. Even the biggest idiot understands a liar is not to be trusted.


LOL

You say that as though rightards care.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 15, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> That was only back before half of our populace was "at war" with "evil", back when we were exceptional.



Yup. Very unfortunate. 

I’m not sure how exactly it happened but I think a big part of it comes down to the cycle between nutters and nutter media. 

Nutter media needs to keep their business afloat so they feed news that nutters WANT to read.  The nuttier the better. More revenue for them. 

Nutters swallow it and become even nuttier.

Rinse and repeat. And here we are.


----------



## Faun (Oct 15, 2021)

Stann said:


> The writing is on the wall, wake up already. Any judge would have thrown this s*** out. Several trump nominated himself have thrown his cases out. There's no truth to it. None,nada. You can't be that much of an idiot.


_*"You can't be that much of an idiot."*_

Wanna bet?


----------



## john doe 101 (Oct 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Yup. Very unfortunate.
> 
> I’m not sure how exactly it happened but I think a big part of it comes down to the cycle between nutters and nutter media.
> 
> ...


Dont forget about Tucker and him "just asking questions" bit.  LOL


----------



## justinacolmena (Oct 15, 2021)

Dana7360 said:


> thrown out of court for lack of standing


So because the victim was left in a wheelchair.


Dana7360 said:


> because of lack evidence of fraud


Because the evidence was destroyed.








						18 U.S. Code § 1519 -  Destruction, alteration, or falsification of records in Federal investigations and bankruptcy
					






					www.law.cornell.edu
				











						18 U.S. Code § 1510 -  Obstruction of criminal investigations
					






					www.law.cornell.edu


----------



## Faun (Oct 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> And you have absolutely no evidence for that either.


No, he doesn't.  But it's easier on him & his ilk to think that's why the case was thrown out than it is to face reality.


----------



## Faun (Oct 15, 2021)

Godboy said:


> Dont worry, Biden has 4 years to fix the election system so that people have faith in it once again. Seeing how important this issue is to the entire nation, Biden will fix it, wont he?


What needs to be fixed? Sounds like you're riding piggyback on a strawman.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Nutter media needs to keep their business afloat so they feed news that nutters WANT to read.  The nuttier the better. More revenue for them.
> Nutters swallow it and become even nuttier.
> Rinse and repeat. And here we are.


This has been a 30+ year process, beginning with talk radio.  It's been growing and bubbling under the surface, just waiting for someone to come along and let it out.

In 2016, someone came along and let it out.


----------



## konradv (Oct 15, 2021)

jc456 said:


> Judge’s family was threatened my take. He was told throw it out or else.


The only one I’ve heard that’s been threatened is the head of Cyber Ninjas for failing to complete his “mission”.


----------



## Batcat (Oct 15, 2021)

Stann said:


> The truth comes through, lies do not. trump is finished for good now. Even the biggest idiot understands a liar is not to be trusted.


Well if you honestly beleive a liar can’t be trusted how do you feel about Joe Biden? 









						Lies, damned lies and the truth about Joe Biden
					

As Biden denies alleged misdeeds related to General Flynn, to his son Hunter’s involvement in Ukraine or to Tara Reade, his history of bending the truth is informative.




					thehill.com
				












						Here's The Full List Of Every Lie Joe Biden Has Told As President
					

As President Joe Biden assumes the Oval Office, The Federalist will continue its rigorous coverage of the new White House.




					thefederalist.com
				












						The Full List Of Every Lie Biden Has Told As President: 139 And Counting
					

Here is part two of The Federalist's rigorous coverage keeping the Biden administration accountable with substantive fact-checking.




					thefederalist.com


----------



## Godboy (Oct 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> It would be awesome if people would just accept that you win some and lose some instead of throwing a hissy fit and attacking our police and elected officials.
> 
> But no. Instead of a nation of responsible adults, we have a bunch of crybabies who are going to cry fraud regardless of the circumstances and are even willing to get themselves killed over their stupid beliefs.


Thank god we dont have many republicans who would riot.  A few hundred? A couple thousand AT MOST? Meanwhile, there are literally millions of democrat rioters all over the country.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 15, 2021)

Faun said:


> What needs to be fixed? Sounds like you're riding piggyback on a strawman.


Election confidence, obviously. How fucking stupid ARE you?


----------



## sartre play (Oct 15, 2021)

Election confidence. Huge deal.


Godboy said:


> Election confidence, obviously. How fucking stupid ARE you?


With out being rude. Agree


----------



## Faun (Oct 15, 2021)

Godboy said:


> Election confidence, obviously. How fucking stupid ARE you?


Nope, that doesn't need fixing. The only ones who lost confidence with that are the rightards who fell for Trump's Big Lie. And frankly, who gives shit about that crazy bunch? Hopefully,  they're so disillusioned with our election process *thanks to Trump*, maybe many of them won't vote because they'll feel like there's no point.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 15, 2021)

Godboy said:


> Thank god we dont have many republicans who would riot.  A few hundred? A couple thousand AT MOST? Meanwhile, there are literally millions of democrat rioters all over the country.



Millions of rioters?  I doubt that. There’s a distinct difference between a protester and a rioter.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 15, 2021)

Faun said:


> Nope, that doesn't need fixing. The only ones who lost confidence with that are the rightards who fell for Trump's Big Lie. And frankly, who gives shit about that crazy bunch? Hopefully,  they're so disillusioned with our election process *thanks to Trump*, maybe many of them won't vote because they'll feel like there's no point.


You idiots have such short memories. Election confidence is an issue on both sides, not that it matters. If either side isnt confident, something must be done.






						Many Democrats think that the 2016 election result was rigged | USAPP
					

Previous studies have found that after an election, supporters of the losing candidate tend to be more likely to believe that votes were counted improperly. So




					blogs.lse.ac.uk


----------



## Godboy (Oct 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Millions of rioters?  I doubt that. There’s a distinct difference between a protester and a rioter.


Not when it comes to democrats. Millions of you rioted for a year straight.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 15, 2021)

Godboy said:


> Not when it comes to democrats. Millions of you rioted for a year straight.



Nah. I’m guessing you can’t back up that claim.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 15, 2021)

Godboy said:


> Election confidence, obviously. How fucking stupid ARE you?


A question he refuses to answer.


----------



## Faun (Oct 15, 2021)

Godboy said:


> You idiots have such short memories. Election confidence is an issue on both sides, not that it matters. If either side isnt confident, something must be done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, Hillary conceded, election paranoia waned, and a record ~58 million Democrats voted.


----------



## Faun (Oct 15, 2021)

Godboy said:


> Thank god we dont have many republicans who would riot.  A few hundred? A couple thousand AT MOST? Meanwhile, there are literally millions of democrat rioters all over the country.


Millions, huh?


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 15, 2021)

Faun said:


> Nah, Hillary conceded, election paranoia waned, and a record ~58 million Democrats voted.


Trump hasn't conceded. Do not expect him to.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 15, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> While Biden turned people into to traitors who condone murder and political witch hunts. They support intimidation and coercion of American citizens. Fact.


^engrish


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 15, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Trump hasn't conceded. Do not expect him to.



Doesn’t matter.  He lost.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 15, 2021)

Faun said:


> Millions, huh?


Millions in damages from looting and arson.


----------



## dudmuck (Oct 15, 2021)

Godboy said:


> You idiots have such short memories. Election confidence is an issue on both sides, not that it matters. If either side isnt confident, something must be done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tell us how many lawsuits Hillary filled over the 2016 results.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 15, 2021)

Faun said:


> Millions, huh?


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Doesn’t matter.  He lost.


He was cheated.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 15, 2021)

dudmuck said:


> tell us how many lawsuits Hillary filled over the 2016 results.


Irrelevant, there were no accusations of massive fraud.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 15, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> He was cheated.


someone should do something about that.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 15, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> He was cheated.



Nah, you’re just a crybaby sore loser.


----------



## Faun (Oct 15, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Trump hasn't conceded. Do not expect him to.


I don't. Which is why I have no sympathies for the retarded right who feel disillusioned with our elections because they're too brain-dead to see he's lying to them.


----------



## Faun (Oct 15, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Millions in damages from looting and arson.


He was talking body count, nutbag, not monetary damages.


----------



## Faun (Oct 15, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> He was cheated.


*Cheers!*


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 15, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> someone should do something about that.


They are and they are not stopping.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 15, 2021)

Faun said:


> He was talking body count, nutbag, not monetary damages.


Again, how stupid are you?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 15, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> They are and they are not stopping.


why are you sitting it out, bum. you obviously have nothing to do.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 15, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> why are you sitting it out, bum. you obviously have nothing to do.


I am not sitting it out. You have no idea what I am doing, you obnoxious twit.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 15, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I am not sitting it out. You have no idea what I am doing, you obnoxious twit.


tell us, are you donating your milk money? if not, you should.


----------



## Faun (Oct 15, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Again, how stupid are you?


Not as stupid as you. You actually believe the election was stolen yet after nearly a year later, you're no closer to proving it.

That aside, again nutbag, he was talking about body counts, not monetary damages...

_"Meanwhile, there are literally millions of democrat rioters all over the country."_​
You don't English very well.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 15, 2021)

Faun said:


> Not as stupid as you. You actually believe the election was stolen yet after nearly a year later, you're no closer to proving it.
> 
> That aside, again nutbag, he was talking about body counts, not monetary damages...
> 
> ...


Nothing can be proved until evidence is heard, dumbass. They have refused to hear evidence. How many times does your dumbass need to be told that?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 15, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I am not sitting it out. You have no idea what I am doing, you obnoxious twit.



You doing something other than whining on the internet?  I doubt that.


----------



## Faun (Oct 15, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Nothing can be proved until evidence is heard, dumbass. They have refused to hear evidence. How many times does your dumbass need to be told that?


Aww, how sad. Your delusions convince you courts won't look into it. Which means, according to you, you can never prove it. 

Sounds like you suffer from dementia.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> You doing something other than whining on the internet?  I doubt that.


You doing something else than trolling? I doubt that.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 15, 2021)

Faun said:


> Aww, how sad. Your delusions convince you courts won't look into it. Which means, according to you, you can never prove it.
> 
> Sounds like you suffer from dementia.


How do you prove something? Do you take the word of proven liars? That is all you have. The evidence has never been heard or investigated.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 15, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> You doing something else than trolling? I doubt that.



There's nothing for me to take action on.  We won.

How about you, crybaby?


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> There's nothing for me to take action on.  We won.
> 
> How about you, crybaby?


So you expect people to believe the majority of Americans wanted this country destroyed? Try again, there was massive fraud.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 15, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> You doing something else than trolling? I doubt that.


the least you could do is to create and sign a daffidavid, wherein you narrate all the evidence you imagine to have seen. you could be the star witness and a youtube sensation.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 15, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> So you expect people to believe the majority of Americans wanted this country destroyed? Try again, there was massive fraud.



You already said that.  

What action are you taking other than whining on the internet?


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> You already said that.
> 
> What action are you taking other than whining on the internet?


NOYB


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 15, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> NOYB



So nothing other than crying on the internet. Gotcha.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> So nothing other than crying on the internet. Gotcha.


No problem, troll.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 15, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> No problem, troll.



Cry your little eyes out.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Nah. I’m guessing you can’t back up that claim.


Why would I need to? You are universally known as the party of rioters. Nothing will ever change that.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 15, 2021)

Dana7360 said:


> This one is in Georgia.
> 
> It's thrown out of court for lack of standing because of lack evidence of fraud. After three ballot counts and multiple investigations there was no fraud found. There were no counterfeit ballots and no "pristine" ballots.
> 
> ...


Can't read the article.  The screen goes black.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Cry your little eyes out.


When are you going to realize what you say means nothing to me?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 15, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> Can't read the article.  The screen goes black.


seems like a personal problem.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 15, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> seems like a personal problem.


Your intelligence is your personal problem.  I'[m not catering to morons.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 15, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> When are you going to realize what you say means nothing to me?


then why are you crying? how does your crying help expose the steal. why do you have to be like that, mon. do something, for  trump, and for great justice.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 15, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> Your intelligence is your personal problem.  I'[m not catering to morons.


were this true, you would starve, fat boy.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 15, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> then why are you crying? how does your crying help expose the steal. why do you have to be like that, mon. do something, for  trump, and for great justice.


Trump lets people know at his rallies, and it is working. The number of people are growing that now believe the election was fraudulent.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 15, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Trump lets people know at his rallies, and it is working. The number of people are growing that now believe the election was fraudulent.


awesome. so you can simply sit back, get your diaper changed twice a day, and whine on the internet. parasite.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 15, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> awesome. so you can simply sit back, get your diaper changed twice a day, and whine on the internet. parasite.


Nice, I agree. That should be the last I hear from you.


----------



## whitehall (Oct 15, 2021)

Judge Amero (educated in Wisconsin) didn't dismiss the Ga. lawsuit but rather he prevented any more investigation into alleged fraudulent absentee ballots.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 15, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Nice, I agree. That should be the last I hear from you.


unsurprisingly, you are wrong again.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 15, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> unsurprisingly, you are wrong again.


I  understand your need to perpetuate such an obvious lie. It is not accepted as truth and it never will be. Keep trolling. Fraud happened.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 15, 2021)

whitehall said:


> Judge Amero (educated in Wisconsin) didn't dismiss the Ga. lawsuit but rather he prevented any more investigation into alleged fraudulent absentee ballots.


the order to grant the motion to dismiss is disclosed in the link in the op, moron.


----------



## whitehall (Oct 15, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> the order to grant the motion to dismiss is disclosed in the link in the op, moron.


Disclosed in the link but not disclosed in the post. Who's the moron?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 15, 2021)

whitehall said:


> Disclosed in the link but not disclosed in the post. Who's the moron?


you. that was an easy question. anything else?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 15, 2021)

Godboy said:


> Why would I need to?



Translation:  you can’t back up your claim.

It’s so easy to call you out on your bullshit.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 15, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> When are you going to realize what you say means nothing to me?



Common sense means very little to you, I agree.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Common sense means very little to you, I agree.


Common sense would tell you the election was stolen. You are fresh out.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 15, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Common sense would tell you the election was stolen. You are fresh out.



Nah. Common sense is that you lost and you should stop throwing a temper tantrum like a whining child.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Nah. Common sense is that you lost and you should stop throwing a temper tantrum like a whining child.


That's the opposite of common sense.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Nah. Common sense is that you lost and you should stop throwing a temper tantrum like a whining child.


Really? when the winner blows off historical trends that tell you the winner. 1 bellwether county. No Florida Ohio, or Iowa. Down ballot did terrible. This why they want to destroy our history, they can't compete.

Those things did not change for this election. That is common sense. The election was stolen. Those 3 facts alone scream fraud.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 15, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> That's the opposite of common sense.



Oh look, here’s another crybaby. 

What’s up bro?  How are the tears flowing today?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 15, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Really? when the winner blows off historical trends that tell you the winner. 1 bellwether county. No Florida Ohio, or Iowa. Down ballot did terrible. This why they want to destroy our history, they can't compete.
> 
> Those things did not change for this election. That is common sense. The election was stolen. Those 3 facts alone scream fraud.



Don’t cry to me about it. Go take action. Present that to the courts.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Don’t cry to me about it. Go take action. Present that to the courts.


You probably know I am right. Poor guy, you would look pretty silly if you had the guts to admit it.


----------



## whitehall (Oct 15, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> you. that was an easy question. anything else'


Here we are discussing alleged moronic opinions while the Country goes down the drain. Is that the intent of the freaking post?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 15, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> You probably know I am right. Poor guy you would look pretty silly if you had the guts to admit it.



Why would you think that?  What have you been right about?

It’s pretty clear to me that you’re a crybaby and you’re just upset about the outcome. You guys cry fraud every time you lose.

By the way, what ever happened to that explosion we were supposed to have a while back?


----------



## Faun (Oct 15, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> How do you prove something? Do you take the word of proven liars? That is all you have. The evidence has never been heard or investigated.


LOL

Funniest part -- you're the proven liar.


----------



## Faun (Oct 15, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> Can't read the article.  The screen goes black.


Try clicking on it again but this time, keep your eyes open.


----------



## Faun (Oct 15, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> awesome. so you can simply sit back, get your diaper changed twice a day, and whine on the internet. parasite.


Sounds like a case for Ivermectin.


----------



## Clipper (Oct 15, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> People are not about to let a lie be turned into the truth. They have every right to challenge an election with so many questions unanswered. You should be supporting them.


More the 60 court filings which can now be ground up & used as kitty litter. 

Nice job.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Why would you think that?  What have you been right about?
> 
> It’s pretty clear to me that you’re a crybaby and you’re just upset about the outcome. You guys cry fraud every time you lose.
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to that explosion we were supposed to have a while back?


I have been right about almost everything. Remember, all you have is the word of proven liars. That's it.


----------



## Faun (Oct 15, 2021)

whitehall said:


> Here we are discussing alleged moronic opinions while the Country goes down the drain. Is that the intent of the freaking post?


If the country can survive Trump, and it almost didn't, it can easily survive Biden.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 15, 2021)

Clipper said:


> More the 60 court filings which can now be ground up & used as kitty litter.
> 
> Nice job.


Plenty of evidence left and more turning up every day.


----------



## Clipper (Oct 15, 2021)

Godboy said:


> Thank god we dont have many republicans who would riot.  A few hundred? A couple thousand AT MOST? Meanwhile, there are literally millions of democrat rioters all over the country.


There are? Where? I missed the latest episode of The MAGA Twilight Zone Part Duex on NEWSMAX.


----------



## Faun (Oct 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Why would you think that?  What have you been right about?
> 
> It’s pretty clear to me that you’re a crybaby and you’re just upset about the outcome. You guys cry fraud every time you lose.
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to that explosion we were supposed to have a while back?


Noooooo...... not the explosion!!!


----------



## Faun (Oct 15, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I have been right about almost everything.


LOLOLOLOL 

As if more evidence is needed that you're fucked in the head beyond repair.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 15, 2021)

Faun said:


> If the country can survive Trump, and it almost didn't, it can easily survive Biden.


The country was doing great. Trump would be getting half our debt erased by China by now. More people have died on Biden's watch. The country is not meant to survive Biden. What part of that don't you get?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 15, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I have been right about almost everything.



Lmao. 

How did that explosion turn out?


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 15, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> As if more evidence is needed that you're fucked in the head beyond repair.


It is a waste of time calling me names. Assflap.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Lmao.
> 
> How did that explosion turn out?


Ask the source, I never said that. Goldfish memory, huh?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 15, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Ask the source, I never said that. Goldfish memory, huh?



You mean the source YOU posted?  That source?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Oh look, here’s another crybaby.
> 
> What’s up bro?  How are the tears flowing today?


Why is everything your critics say "crying?"

Does anything that comes out of your keyboard mean anything?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 15, 2021)

Faun said:


> Try clicking on it again but this time, keep your eyes open.


What I said, dumbass.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 15, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> Why is everything your critics say "crying?"
> 
> Does anything that comes out of your keyboard mean anything?



Because you’re just whining about the outcome of the election. 

Sucks for you huh?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Because you’re just whining about the outcome of the election.
> 
> Sucks for you huh?


Did I mention the election?

By this time, everyone is whining about the election.  Even progs know they made a bad decision.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 15, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> Did I mention the election?



It’s in the topic you chose to comment in, retard.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> It’s in the topic you chose to comment in, retard.


again, did I mention the election?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 15, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> again, did I mention the election?



Yes.


----------



## Clipper (Oct 15, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> Can't read the article.  The screen goes black.


If you read it, you'll only cry, Bugsy.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Yes.


Wrong, you lying turd.  Please quote where I mentioned the election.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 15, 2021)

Clipper said:


> If you read it, you'll only cry, Bugsy.


That doesn't change the fact that effectively you posted nothing.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 15, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> Wrong, you lying turd.  Please quote where I mentioned the election.



“By this time, everyone is whining about the election.”


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 15, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> “By this time, everyone is whining about the election.”


That was after I said "Did I mention the election?"

All you proved is that you're a sleazy lying douchebag.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 15, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> That was after I said "Did I mention the election?"
> 
> All you proved is that you're a sleazy lying douchebag.



You asked me if you mentioned the election.

Yes.  Yes you did.

Don't ask me questions that you don't want answered.


----------



## Faun (Oct 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The country was doing great. Trump would be getting half our debt erased by China by now. More people have died on Biden's watch. The country is not meant to survive Biden. What part of that don't you get?


LOLOL 

You're fucking deranged, FruitLoops. 

Despite campaigning on eliminating our debt altogether,  Trump added $8 trillion in 4 years. That's $2 trillion per year, more than any other president in our history. For him to do that, you sound like a blubbering idiot claiming he would eliminated half held by China in these last 8 months.

All you do is prove yet again you'll say anything, with zero proof, and no matter how retarded it makes you appear.

Like I always say... you're fucked in the head.


----------



## Faun (Oct 16, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> What I said, dumbass.


Worked for me, fucking moron. But then my eyes were open.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 16, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> You asked me if you mentioned the election.
> 
> Yes.  Yes you did.
> 
> Don't ask me questions that you don't want answered.


You hadn't mentioned it when I asked you if you mentioned, douchebag.

You're a sleazy lying jackass.


----------



## Dana7360 (Oct 16, 2021)

Clipper said:


> If you read it, you'll only cry, Bugsy.




The sad thing is if that's true, all the person has to do is go to their favorite search site, put in the right keywords and tons of articles will come up.

The person can find the information if they wanted to read about it but that person doesn't want to read the truth and is way too lazy to find the truth for itself. 

I have a very hard time believing that the Atlanta Journal Constitution comes up as black on anyone's screen.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 16, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> It would be awesome if people would just accept that you win some and lose some instead of throwing a hissy fit and attacking our police and elected officials.
> 
> But no. Instead of a nation of responsible adults, we have a bunch of crybabies who are going to cry fraud regardless of the circumstances and are even willing to get themselves killed over their stupid beliefs.


True. 

It’s an article of religious faith among Republicans that when a Republican loses an election, it’s the consequence of ‘fraud’ that doesn’t exist.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 16, 2021)

Godboy said:


> Election confidence, obviously. How fucking stupid ARE you?


Conservatives are working to undermine election confidence, hence their lies about election ‘fraud.’


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 16, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> You hadn't mentioned it when I asked you if you mentioned, douchebag.



You asked me if I mentioned it?  Huh? I think you confused yourself again. You asked me if YOU mentioned it. Which you did. 

You always embarrass yourself because you don’t even have a good grasp on what you’re trying to argue. You’re just angry and you have a keyboard.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 16, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> You asked me if I mentioned it?  Huh? I think you confused yourself again. You asked me if YOU mentioned it. Which you did.
> 
> You always embarrass yourself because you don’t even have a good grasp on what you’re trying to argue. You’re just angry and you have a keyboard.


Excuse me.


XponentialChaos said:


> You asked me if I mentioned it?  Huh? I think you confused yourself again. You asked me if YOU mentioned it. Which you did.
> 
> You always embarrass yourself because you don’t even have a good grasp on what you’re trying to argue. You’re just angry and you have a keyboard.


<YAWWN!>

You're too fucking boring to waste time on.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 16, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> Excuse me.
> 
> <YAWWN!>
> 
> You're too fucking boring to waste time on.



Yea you have nothing. You just embarrassed yourself. AGAIN.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 16, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Yea you have nothing. You just embarrassed yourself. AGAIN.


You're a waste of time.  You quibble endlessly about stuff that means nothing in the end.

Bottom line:  Trump didn't own the hotel.  What happened was a simple business dispute.  No laws were broken.

Bye!


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> You're fucking deranged, FruitLoops.
> 
> ...


Trump would have China pay reparations and not just for this country either. Others would gladly join him.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 16, 2021)

Dana7360 said:


> The sad thing is if that's true, all the person has to do is go to their favorite search site, put in the right keywords and tons of articles will come up.
> 
> The person can find the information if they wanted to read about it but that person doesn't want to read the truth and is way too lazy to find the truth for itself.
> 
> I have a very hard time believing that the Atlanta Journal Constitution comes up as black on anyone's screen.


Who prints the truth? Offhand, I can think of no one is the MSM. Big Tech censors what they do not want people to hear. You have the word of proven liars, and that is it.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Oct 16, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> Bottom line:  Trump didn't own the hotel.  What happened was a simple business dispute.  No laws were broken.



What the fuck are you talking about?!  Who said anything about a hotel?!  Do you even know what the topic is???

There you go embarrassing yourself, again.  I think you might have dementia.


----------



## Faun (Oct 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Trump would have China pay reparations and not just for this country either. Others would gladly join him.


LOL

Trump didn't do that while he was president. You're nuttier than usual claiming he would have done it over the last 8 months.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Trump didn't do that while he was president. You're nuttier than usual claiming he would have done it over the last 8 months.


Trump was working on it. He keeps his promises.


----------



## Faun (Oct 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Trump was working on it. He keeps his promises.


LOLOLOL 

He promised to release his taxes.

So no, he doesn't always keep his promises.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOLOLOL
> 
> He promised to release his taxes.
> 
> So no, he doesn't always keep his promises.


But he keeps some. That beats every president in my lifetime. What promise has Biden kept besides saying there was going to be fraud?


----------



## Faun (Oct 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> But he keeps some. That beats every president in my lifetime. What promise has Biden kept besides saying there was going to be fraud?


He never said there was going to be fraud. Chalk that up to your dementia again.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> He never said there was going to be fraud. Chalk that up to your dementia again.


----------



## Faun (Oct 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


>


Lyin' nutcase. 

Why are you playing an edited video which cuts out that he was really talking about a fraud hotline to prevent fraud, not commit it.

Here's the unedited video...



_"But one of the things that I think is most important is those who haven’t voted yet, first of all go to IWILLVOTE.com to make a plan exactly how you’re going to vote, where you’re going to vote, when you’re going to vote. Because it can get complicated, because the Republicans are doing everything they can to make it harder for people to vote — particularly people of color — to vote. So go to IWILLVOTE.com. Secondly, we’re in a situation where we have put together, and you guys did it for our administration — President Obama’s administration before this — we have put together I think the most extensive and inclusive voter fraud organization in the history of American politics. What the president is trying to do is discourage people from voting by implying that their vote won’t be counted, it can’t be counted, we’re going to challenge it and all these things. If enough people vote, it’s going to overwhelm the system. You see what’s happening now, you guys know it as well as I do, you see the long, long lines and early voting. You see the millions of people who have already cast a ballot. And so, don’t be intimidated. If in fact you have any, any problem go to — and I don’t have the number but it’s 833-DEM-VOTE. The letters, D-E-M-V-O-T-E. Call that number. We have over a thousand lawyers, over a thousand of them, they’ll answer the phone, if you think there’s any challenge to your voting. Go to 833-DEM-VOTE, dial those letters on your phone. That will get you the assistance that we have already put in place."_​


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> Lyin' nutcase.
> 
> Why are you playing an edited video which cuts out that he was really talking about a fraud hotline to prevent fraud, not commit it.
> 
> ...


You even have to lie about this? Joe is addled, he slipped and told the truth.


----------



## Faun (Oct 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> You even have to lie about this? Joe is addled, he slipped and told the truth.


You're deranged, FruitLoops. He did no such thing. He was promoting an anti-fraud hotline, iwillvote.com and 833‐DEM-VOTE.

If truth and reality were on your side, nutjob, you wouldn't need to post edited videos like that.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> You're deranged, FruitLoops. He did no such thing. He was promoting an anti-fraud hotline, iwillvote.com and 833‐DEM-VOTE.
> 
> If truth and reality were on your side, nutjob, you wouldn't need to post edited videos like that.


You heard what he said. You keep posting like you think I am going to believe anything you say. I going to have to tell you again how stupid you are.


----------



## Faun (Oct 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> You heard what he said. You keep posting like you think I am going to believe anything you say. I going to have to tell you again how stupid you are.


Yes, he said...

_Republicans are doing everything they can to make it harder for people to vote — particularly people of color — to vote. So go to IWILLVOTE.com_​
... and he said ...

_And so, don’t be intimidated. If in fact you have any, any problem go to — and I don’t have the number but it’s 833-DEM-VOTE._​
... which you left out in a failed effort to change the context of what he was saying.

Why did you lie like that?


----------



## justoffal (Jan 11, 2022)

Lysistrata said:


> I hope you're right, but there seems to be a fairly large segment of the population that will believe anything that comes out of his mouth.


He will be reelected.


----------



## Stann (Jan 11, 2022)

justoffal said:


> He will be reelected.


You can't be even run for that office, if you're in prison, and that is where trump is headed.


----------



## Stann (Jan 11, 2022)

Lysistrata said:


> I hope you're right, but there seems to be a fairly large segment of the population that will believe anything that comes out of his mouth.


Those numbers are a lot smaller than you realize and they're getting smaller by the day. Who wants to listen to a crybaby complain all the time. He got booed at the last couple of his rallies because for a change you did the right thing and got the booster as well as he's got all of it he started this stuff and he believes in it or else he wouldn't be taking the shots I don't know how it turned out his supporters don't believe him don't support him anymore because of that. They're just crazier than he is.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 11, 2022)

Stann said:


> You can't be even run for that office, if you're in prison, and that is where trump is headed.


DA Plane


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2022)

justoffal said:


> He will be reelected.


Huh?? In a recent poll, I saw some 62% don't even want him to run.


----------



## justoffal (Jan 11, 2022)

Stann said:


> You can't be even run for that office, if you're in prison, and that is where trump is headed.


BWAHAHAH......suuuuuure he is.


----------



## justoffal (Jan 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> Huh?? In a recent poll, I saw some 62% don't even want him to run.


Yeah....a poll.


----------



## justoffal (Jan 11, 2022)

Stann said:


> Those numbers are a lot smaller than you realize and they're getting smaller by the day. Who wants to listen to a crybaby complain all the time. He got booed at the last couple of his rallies because for a change you did the right thing and got the booster as well as he's got all of it he started this stuff and he believes in it or else he wouldn't be taking the shots I don't know how it turned out his supporters don't believe him don't support him anymore because of that. They're just crazier than he is.


Gas and Groceries speak louder than wishful thinking...


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> Huh?? In a recent poll, I saw some 62% don't even want him to run.


CBS News poll.
Any other polls?


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2022)

justoffal said:


> Yeah....a poll.


And you base his re-election on ... what?


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> And you base his re-election on ... what?


The economy was great until the Chinese allowed COVID to pass outside their own border.
And Biden sucks.


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> CBS News poll.
> Any other polls?


If you have any, feel free to post 'em...


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> If you have any, feel free to post 'em...


Why should I bother when, like a true "software engineer", you cherry picked the one you like.
Does anything cause you embarrassment?


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> The economy was great until the Chinese allowed COVID to pass outside their own border.
> And Biden sucks.


The economy is still doing well under Biden. Inflation is hurting it but we still have 6.2 million jobs added on his watch and annualized real GDP growth of 5%.


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Why should I bother when, like a true "software engineer", you cherry picked the one you like.
> Does anything cause you embarrassment?


It's not my job to fulfil your wishes. If you want to see more polls, go look for them.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> The economy is still doing well under Biden. Inflation is hurting it but we still have 6.2 million jobs added on his watch and annualized real GDP growth of 5%.


My fuel and food bills have tripled and you're lying though your ass.
Do you still live with your parents?
If you live on your own and you pay your own bills you know you're lying.


----------



## justoffal (Jan 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> And you base his re-election on ... what?


Point taken.....the pendulum trend mostly.  But inflation is murderous at this point and may not even be Biden's fault. However that is not how the voters work.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 11, 2022)

justoffal said:


> Point taken.....the pendulum trend mostly.  But inflation is murderous at this point and may not even be Biden's fault. However that is not how the voters work.


Well, either you or Faun is lying about inflation.
I know who is lying and it isn't you.


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> My fuel and food bills have tripled and you're lying though your ass.
> Do you still live with your parents?
> If you live on your own and you pay your own bills you know you're lying.


If you're talking about since Biden's been president, you're lying as usual...

Average regular gas prices...

1/20/21: $2.393
1/11/22: $3.301

_*"Triple"*_ as you falsely state, would be 200%. In reality, gas prices have increased 38% under Biden. Granted, that's nationally so some areas might be a bit more or less, but not "triple."


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> If you're talking about since Biden's been president, you're lying as usual...
> 
> Average regular gas prices...
> 
> ...


Address my post directly...
Do you pay all your own bills?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 11, 2022)

Stann said:


> You can't be even run for that office, if you're in prison, and that is where trump is headed.


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2022)

justoffal said:


> Point taken.....the pendulum trend mostly.  But inflation is murderous at this point and may not even be Biden's fault. However that is not how the voters work.


If inflation runs this high for the next 3 years, that would probably be true. But that remains to be seen. If it comes back down relatively soon, it will be mostly forgotten by November, 2024.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> If you're talking about since Biden's been president, you're lying as usual...
> 
> Average regular gas prices...
> 
> ...


I don't give a crap about your rolled-up stats...I know what I pay for gas and food and the prices has tripled since Bide took office.
Do you live on your own and pay all your own bills?


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Address my post directly...
> Do you pay all your own bills?


I already address your post. I showed that you lied.

And of course I pay my own bills. As you know, the salary of a senior Java engineer for a fortune 100 company is not too shabby.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> If inflation runs this high for the next 3 years, that would probably be true. But that remains to be seen. If it comes back down relatively soon, it will be mostly forgotten by November, 2024.


It won't because Dims can't stop printing money.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> I already address your post. I showed that you lied.
> 
> And of course I pay my own bills. As you know, the salary of a senior Java engineer for a fortune 100 company is not too shabby.


You showed nothing except that you're a bullshit artist.
I bet you live at home and don't pay any of your own bills.

For your info...
Every kid in my town is a senior Java engineer for a fortune 100 company.
Thanks to Trump kicking out the H1-Bs.
I presume you're not an H1-B.

And thanks for admitting your parents pay your bills.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 11, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> You showed nothing except that you're a bullshit artist.
> I bet you live at home and don't pay any of your own bills.
> 
> For your info...
> ...


His parents most likely don’t enjoy paying more, I mean, if they are normal humans


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 11, 2022)

jc456 said:


> His parents most likely don’t enjoy paying more, I mean, if they are normal humans


The kids I know, mostly from 22 to mid-30s, have hard science degrees and use use Java as a *tool*.
They would be insulted to be called "Software Engineers".


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> I know what I pay for gas and food and the prices has tripled since Bide took office.


Suuuure ya do...


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2022)

bripat9643 said:


> It won't because Dims can't stop printing money.


We've been printing money like crazy for many years now. Inflation has just this year gone way up.


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> You showed nothing except that you're a bullshit artist.
> I bet you live at home and don't pay any of your own bills.
> 
> For your info...
> ...


LOL

Your delusions are noted and laughed at.


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> The kids I know, mostly from 22 to mid-30s, have hard science degrees and use use Java as a *tool*.
> They would be insulted to be called "Software Engineers".


You obviously know little about developing server-side code for websites.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Your delusions are noted and laughed at.


Everybody notice how Faun never answers a question directly.
If your coding skills are anything like your posting skills, I'm amazed you haven't been fired.
Thank your parents for paying your bills and not tossing your ass out on the street.


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Everybody notice how Faun never answers a question directly.
> If your coding skills are anything like your posting skills, I'm amazed you haven't been fired.
> Thank your parents for paying your bills and not tossing your ass out on the street.


Oh? What question did I not answer?


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> You obviously know little about developing server-side code for websites.


I have done everything from developing databases from scratch to server-side development (yawn) to interface development (yawn).
I was trained by PhDs from the USA, Britain and France who knew how to actually development software and not just get a SQL request, execute it and then return a recordset.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> Oh? What question did I not answer?


I stated that if you are saying your gas and food prices haven't tripled since Biden, you're a liar.
I also asked directly that if you deny that these prices have tripled, you probably live with your parents or someone else is taking care of you.


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> I have done everything from developing databases from scratch to server-side development (yawn) to interface development (yawn).
> I was trained by PhDs from the USA, Britain and France who knew how to actually development software and not just get a SQL request, execute it and then return a recordset.


Ooooh, you got back a whole recordset, did ya?


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 11, 2022)

Dana7360 said:


> They are also making a mockery of our judicial system.



Yeah, there is nothing wrong with our judicial system where as Larry Tribe told Obama when he nominated her:  Sotomayor is not up to the job!

Now we have SCOTUS justice Sotomayor mouthing off the other day that 100,000 children have been stricken with Covid!  Oh, the humanity!

Meantime, the ACTUAL figure is 3,500.


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> I stated that if you are saying your gas and food prices haven't tripled since Biden, you're a liar.



LOL

Dumbfuck, that's not actually a question. 

Plus, I demonstrated you're lying about gas prices.



Indeependent said:


> I also asked directly that if you deny that these prices have tripled, you probably live with your parents or someone else is taking care of you.



I of course denied those prices have tripled by showing you lied about gas prices. I answered your question about who pays my bills. I live with my wife and kids and no, they don't take care of me.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> Ooooh, you got back a whole recordset, did ya?



I do the Amazon type programming from database to screen interaction.

Thanks for admitting your mommy and daddy pay your bills.
Are you dating anyone?


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> I do the Amazon type programming from database to screen interaction.
> 
> Thanks for admitting your mommy and daddy pay your bills.
> Are you dating anyone?


LOL

As always, your delusions are noted and laughed at.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, that's not actually a question.
> 
> ...


What city do you live in where your costs haven't tripled?


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> As always, your delusions are noted and laughed at.


Excuse me, Mr. Server Side Developer (yawn).


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> What city do you live in where your costs haven't tripled?


I live in Boca Raton. Last time I got gas, I think I paid around $3.50. For gas prices to have tripled under Biden, I would have had to have paid  around $1.17 a gallon.

Are ya feeling stupid yet?


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> I live in Boca Raton. Last time I got gas, I think I paid around $3.50. For gas prices to have tripled under Biden, I would have had to have paid  around $1.17 a gallon.
> 
> Are ya feeling stupid yet?


In Nassau County and Miami, gas was just around $1.19 a gallon when Biden took office.
Perhaps I should have my daughter and son-in-law check out Boca Raton.


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Excuse me, Mr. Server Side Developer (yawn).


Aww, you poor thing. You just reek of jealousy.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> Aww, you poor thing. You just reek of jealousy.


Not at all, although it's been a very long time since I was relegated to server side batch type of programming.
The administrator's like my interfaces and the fact that they can customize their interfaces up the kazoo.
And yes, I was doing today's latest tricks back in the mid-90s already.
Not to mention other database/interface linked tricks.
I was using the Tag property extensively with the recordset internal properties to completely eliminate statements that were needed to move data to screen fields and vice versa.
Imagine almost no coding needed in hundreds of screens.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 11, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> The kids I know, mostly from 22 to mid-30s, have hard science degrees and use use Java as a *tool*.
> They would be insulted to be called "Software Engineers".


I know of no one who likes to pay more for any product . Only demofks I guess


----------



## jc456 (Jan 11, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Everybody notice how Faun never answers a question directly.
> If your coding skills are anything like your posting skills, I'm amazed you haven't been fired.
> Thank your parents for paying your bills and not tossing your ass out on the street.


It’s why she’s on ignore


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 11, 2022)

jc456 said:


> It’s why she’s on ignore


Faun's a man.
Yep...a *man* selected Faun as a user name.
Don't ask.


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Faun's a man.
> Yep...a *man* selected Faun as a user name.
> Don't ask.


LOL

"Faun" is a female's name? From where do you get that idea? And here I thought it was the name of a male character in a movie, which is where I selected it from.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> "Faun" is a female's name? From where do you get that idea? And here I thought it was the name of a male character in a movie, which is where I selected it from.


I apologize about inflation; *you* are correct.
I was just discussing this with my wife and she confirmed that thousands of super wealthy Orthodox Jews have already moved there with many more on the way.
I'm not being facetious when I state that businesses in Boca Raton rip you off on a regular basis.
Your gas prices must have already been way over the national norm.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> "Faun" is a female's name? From where do you get that idea? And here I thought it was the name of a male character in a movie, which is where I selected it from.


Look it up and change your username...very gay.


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> I apologize about inflation; *you* are correct.
> I was just discussing this with my wife and she confirmed that thousands of super wealthy Orthodox Jews have already moved there with many more on the way.
> I'm not being facetious when I state that businesses in Boca Raton rip you off on a regular basis.
> Your gas prices must have already been way over the national norm.


No one ever said opulence is cheap.


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Look it up and change your username...very gay.


LOL

If my avatar looks gay to you, the problem is on your end.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> If my avatar looks gay to you, the problem is on your end.


Homophobe! You are cancelled!!


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> If my avatar looks gay to you, the problem is on your end.
> 
> View attachment 586696​


I admit to the ability to ascertain gayness.


----------



## iceberg (Jan 11, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> The MAGA jihadis don't care.  Like zombies, they'll just keep going, no matter what.  This could happen a thousand times.
> 
> They've made a mockery of the electoral system on which our country is based, while claiming to love America.


RUSSIA


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> I admit to the ability to ascertain gayness.


A talent most gays possess.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> A talent most gays possess.


Gay guys are always trying to pick me up..
I'm cute as all hell
I'm funny as all hell.
Blue Eyes.


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Gay guys are always trying to pick me up..
> I'm cute as all hell
> I'm funny as all hell.
> Blue Eyes.


Like I said, they can tell.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> Like I said, they can tell.


I bet nobody wants to hang out with you.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 12, 2022)

Stann said:


> Those numbers are a lot smaller than you realize and they're getting smaller by the day. Who wants to listen to a crybaby complain all the time. He got booed at the last couple of his rallies because for a change you did the right thing and got the booster as well as he's got all of it he started this stuff and he believes in it or else he wouldn't be taking the shots I don't know how it turned out his supporters don't believe him don't support him anymore because of that. They're just crazier than he is.


did you put that on a tape and let it run in your head while you sleep?  ewwwwwwe    TDSing bad man.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 12, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Gay guys are always trying to pick me up..
> I'm cute as all hell
> I'm funny as all hell.
> Blue Eyes.


you too huh?


----------



## jc456 (Jan 12, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> What city do you live in where your costs haven't tripled?


City of mom and dad.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 12, 2022)

iceberg said:


> RUSSIA


Right?  Mac loses every time when he posts.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 12, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> I admit to the ability to ascertain gayness.


it's a complete sell out by them.  So predictable.  And, they don't care if one isn't interested or not, they think everyone is gay like them.


----------



## Faun (Jan 12, 2022)

jc456 said:


> you too huh?


Sounds like you two are made for each other.


----------



## iceberg (Jan 12, 2022)

jc456 said:


> Right?  Mac loses every time when he posts.


he just posts WAH WAH WAH THEY ARE CHEATING while doing the very same shit he soils his diapers over.


----------



## jc456 (Jan 12, 2022)

iceberg said:


> he just posts WAH WAH WAH THEY ARE CHEATING while doing the very same shit he soils his diapers over.


EXACTLY!!!!

He thinks he's clever!!!!!  hahahahahahahahahahahaha

He doesn't know the word.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> Sounds like you two are made for each other.


The only issue is that almost every woman I have worked with has propositioned me.
That’s what those 3 attributes elicit; you wouldn’t know.


----------



## Faun (Jan 12, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> The only issue is that almost every woman I have worked with has propositioned me.
> That’s what those 3 attributes elicit; you wouldn’t know.


Yeah, I have no doubt you _thought_ those trannies were women.


----------



## Delldude (Jan 12, 2022)

Dana7360 said:


> This one is in Georgia.
> 
> It's thrown out of court for lack of standing because of lack evidence of fraud. After three ballot counts and multiple investigations there was no fraud found. There were no counterfeit ballots and no "pristine" ballots.
> 
> ...



Guess you haven't heard of this one:

True the Vote Statement Regarding Georgia Ballot Harvesting Investigation​


> After a year's worth of research and analysis, True the Vote submitted three official complaints to the Georgia Secretary of State's office regarding occurrences in the 2020 General and 2021 Run-off Elections.
> 
> As a result, on January 3, 2022, Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger announced a statewide investigation into ballot trafficking in Georgia.





> Shockingly similar findings will soon be released to appropriate authorities in five additional states.


* Georgia opens investigation into ballot harvesting claims*


> “Credible evidence was given to us that people were harvesting ballots,” said Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger to The National Desk’s Jan Jeffcoat. “This information was provided to us and they said there's a witness, a 'John Doe.' And so we're looking at subpoenaing that person to get the information.”
> 
> According to JustTheNews, Raffensperger’s office received a detailed complaint from conservative watchdog group True the Vote, including an account of a Georgia man who said he received $10 per ballot delivered.


----------



## Mashmont (Feb 4, 2022)

Dana7360 said:


> This one is in Georgia.
> 
> It's thrown out of court for lack of standing because of lack evidence of fraud. After three ballot counts and multiple investigations there was no fraud found. There were no counterfeit ballots and no "pristine" ballots.
> 
> ...


Analyzing faulty 2020 ballots is a lot like getting DNA off Jimmy Hoffa's body. That evidence has long been eradicated.


----------



## BWK (Feb 8, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> Analyzing faulty 2020 ballots is a lot like getting DNA off Jimmy Hoffa's body. That evidence has long been eradicated.


More like never there to begin with.


----------

